# Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? EDIT: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 / BX2431



## Daxelinho (23. Mai 2011)

Moin!

Ich wollte mal nach einer kelien Empfehlung für einen neuen Monitor für fragen.
Das sollte ihr bieten:
- 1920x1080p
- min. 25"
- Schönes Design
- *Fernseher*
- Natürlich DVI oder HDMI
- Schönes Bild

Ich habe mir mal den LG Flatron M2762D rausgesucht. Was haltet ihr von dem?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*

25"er gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht bzw. nur sehr sehr selten, das nächstgrößere wäre der 27"-Bereich. 

Dein LG Flatron M2762D ist leider nicht sonderlich gut gewählt, das Inputlag (Verzögerung bis zur Anzeige) ist mit 24ms schon für "normale Spiele" spürbar und 19ms Reaktionszeit sind auch nicht überragend, die Farbbrillianz auch nur Befriedigend (siehe PCGH 07/2010). Leider ist der einzige andere Monitor in diesem Test mit 27" und Tuner noch mieser. Was hälst du denn von entweder einem kleineren Monitor oder einer günstigen TV-Karte für deinen Rechenknecht?


----------



## Daxelinho (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*

Ja, dann eher ein kleiner Bildschrim, reichen eigentlich auch 24".

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Kirterien werden übernommen 
PPS: @huntertech: Kannst du mir denn eine günstige (aber auch gut) TV-Karte empfehlen? Sollte dann aber schon auch mit Sofware aufnehmen + speichern können


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*

Klar, kümmer ich mich dann morgen drum, wenn du nichts dagegen hast  Monitor 24" krieg ich hin, TV-Karte müsste ich mal schauen aber da ich auch eine habe (nur per Satelit) und damit überaus zufrieden bin, habe ich da schon was im Auge  Morgen dann mehr, für heute sind mir 6-8 Threads genug


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> PPS: @huntertech: Kannst du mir denn eine günstige (aber auch gut) TV-Karte empfehlen? Sollte dann aber schon auch mit Sofware aufnehmen + speichern können


 
Kommt drauf an welches Signal du überhaupt hast.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welches Signal du überhaupt hast.


 Stimmt auch wieder  Was empfängst du denn? (Kabel, Terristrisch, Satelit, oder irgendwas sogar analog)?


----------



## Daxelinho (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*



> Klar, kümmer ich mich dann morgen drum, wenn du nichts dagegen hast   Monitor 24" krieg ich hin, TV-Karte müsste ich mal schauen aber da ich  auch eine habe (nur per Satelit) und damit überaus zufrieden bin, habe  ich da schon was im Auge


Danke, freue mich schon 



> Stimmt auch wieder  Was empfängst du denn? (Kabel, Terristrisch, Satelit, oder irgendwas sogar analog)?


Momentan (noch) Kabel aber im Sommer, so ca. noch 2 Monate bekommen wir eine Satelietenschüssel. Also dann halt Satelit. Kabel jetzt noch kaufen wäre ja irgendwie dumm 
Wir haben zwar einen Sat.-Reciever, wie das genau geht weiß ich aber nicht  Ich bekomme einen Anschluss in meinem Zimmer, brauche ich da eigentlich einen Sat.-Reciever?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Danke, freue mich schon
> 
> 
> Momentan (noch) Kabel aber im Sommer, so ca. noch 2 Monate bekommen wir eine Satelietenschüssel. Also dann halt Satelit. Kabel jetzt noch kaufen wäre ja irgendwie dumm
> ...


 Ahh, mit Satelit kenne ich mich etwas aus  Also erstmal müsst ihr beachten, dass jeder Anschluss zum LNB (Teil vorne an der Schüssel) gehen muss. Wenn du dann deinen Anschluss hast, brauchst du natürlich einen Receiver, eine TV-Karte oder ähnliches, ohne kannst du nichts empfangen. Habe hier einen Test zu der Karte gemacht, die alle anderen Tests gewonnen hat, die ich so gefunden habe. Steht auch drin, wie die Software so ist. Wenn du dazu fragen hast, frag ruhig 

Nun zu deinem Monitor: Momentan sehr zu empfehlen in der 24"-Klasse und 130€ günstig ist der Samsung Syncmaster B2430L. 15ms Reaktionszeit sind nicht überragend aber ausreichend, Schlieren sind kaum sichtbar (selbst sehr gute Monitore zeigen Schlieren!), Corona (helle Kreise) hast du nicht, 7ms Inputlag nehmen selbst Profispieler nicht wahr. Nachteile sind bis zu 19% Helligkeitsabweichung von der Mitte zum Rand und nur befriedigende Interpolation (Herrunterrechnen auf geringe Auflösungen), dafür hast du gute bis sehr gute Farben.


----------



## Daxelinho (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ahh, mit Satelit kenne ich mich etwas aus  Also erstmal müsst ihr beachten, dass jeder Anschluss zum LNB (Teil vorne an der Schüssel) gehen muss. Wenn du dann deinen Anschluss hast, brauchst du natürlich einen Receiver, eine TV-Karte oder ähnliches, ohne kannst du nichts empfangen. Habe hier einen Test zu der Karte gemacht, die alle anderen Tests gewonnen hat, die ich so gefunden habe. Steht auch drin, wie die Software so ist. Wenn du dazu fragen hast, frag ruhig
> 
> Nun zu deinem Monitor: Momentan sehr zu empfehlen in der 24"-Klasse und 130€ günstig ist der Samsung Syncmaster B2430L. 15ms Reaktionszeit sind nicht überragend aber ausreichend, Schlieren sind kaum sichtbar (selbst sehr gute Monitore zeigen Schlieren!), Corona (helle Kreise) hast du nicht, 7ms Inputlag nehmen selbst Profispieler nicht wahr. Nachteile sind bis zu 19% Helligkeitsabweichung von der Mitte zum Rand und nur befriedigende Interpolation (Herrunterrechnen auf geringe Auflösungen), dafür hast du gute bis sehr gute Farben.


 
Ahh, wircklich sehr, sehr schöner Test 
Aber wie das mit der Sat.-Schüssel nun genau geht weiß ich leider immer noch net, werden da alle Anschlüsse (bei uns also mein Bruder, Wohnzimmer und mein Zimmer) angeschlossen, sodass dann im Endeffekt 3 Kabel der Schüssel in die Wand laufen?
Und außerdem ist das noch in meinem Preisrahem: PC + Monitor + TV-Karte + Maus + Tastatur (Boxen habe ich noch, Logitech X-540) = ca. 1.160 €. Das ist echt klasse.
Kann man mit dem Abo von tvtv.de eigentlich auch Sky gucken? Und wie teuer ist das Normal, sprich wenn das Jahr zuende ist? Und guckt man über die Software TV oder über die Website?

LG
Daxelinho

PS: 





> Wenn du dann deinen Anschluss hast, brauchst du natürlich einen Receiver, eine TV-Karte oder ähnliches


Also brauche ich keinen Reciever, wenn ich die Karte habe? Puhh. Mein Vater hat fürs Wohnzimmer natürlich einen digitalen Reciever


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Ahh, wircklich sehr, sehr schöner Test
> Aber wie das mit der Sat.-Schüssel nun genau geht weiß ich leider immer noch net, werden da alle Anschlüsse (bei uns also mein Bruder, Wohnzimmer und mein Zimmer) angeschlossen, sodass dann im Endeffekt 3 Kabel der Schüssel in die Wand laufen?
> Und außerdem ist das noch in meinem Preisrahem: PC + Monitor + TV-Karte + Maus + Tastatur (Boxen habe ich noch, Logitech X-540) = ca. 1.160 €. Das ist echt klasse.
> Kann man mit dem Abo von tvtv.de eigentlich auch Sky gucken? Und wie teuer ist das Normal, sprich wenn das Jahr zuende ist? Und guckt man über die Software TV oder über die Website?
> ...


 Ein Receiver, Tuner oder eine TV-Karte machen im Prinzip nichts anderes, als die Signale für den Fernseher passend umzuwandeln. Receiver (= Empfänger) heißen die Dinger die rumstehen, als PC-Bauteil heißen sie TV-Karte/Stick und in den TV integriert dann Tuner.

tvtv.de ist an sich eine kostenlose Online-TV-Zeitschrift. Die kostenpflichtige Version (wofür auch 1 Jahr lang der Gutschein beliegt) lässt dich halt die Seite mit dem THC (terratec Home Cinema) verknüpfen, sodass du da auf "Aufnahme" klicken kannst. Wie aber im Test schon steht, geht das auch übers THC selbst sehr komfortabel und kostenlos! Hat mit sky nichts zu tun, wieviel das kostet, müsstest du mal Googlen (nutze weder sky noch HD+).

Ja, die Schüssel muss für jeden Receiver/Tuner/... einen eigenen Anschluss abgehen lassen. Wenn du es grob erklärt haben möchtest, frag ruhig, für nähere Details gehst du besser ins entsprechende Unterforum, die Jungs da kennen sich besser mit den Feinheiten aus 

Und du guckst über die Software (siehe Test). Das Einzige, was du beachten musst, ist 1. dass du die TV-Karte auch mit Strom versorgst (hat einen Anschluss dafür, in der Anleitung steht davon aber nichts) und 2., dass du in Windows den "Aufgabenplanungsdienst" (so heißt er bei Win 7) auf "automatisch" beim Starttyp stellst, sonst kann das THC nicht alleine angehen für Aufnahmen.


----------



## Daxelinho (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*

OK, Danke, freue mich schon 
Danke für deine sehr kompetente Hilfe 
Aber nein Danke, habe vorerst keine Fragen mehr, ich brauche das eigentlich garnicht wissen, da wir die Sat.-Schüssel Garnicht selbts anbringen, keine lange Leiter, die ca. 8 - 10 m hoch ist 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> OK, Danke, freue mich schon
> Danke für deine sehr kompetente Hilfe
> Aber nein Danke, habe vorerst keine Fragen mehr, ich brauche das eigentlich garnicht wissen, da wir die Sat.-Schüssel Garnicht selbts anbringen, keine lange Leiter, die ca. 8 - 10 m hoch ist
> 
> ...


 Viel Spaß dann mit TV und Monitor ^^


----------



## Daxelinho (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*

Danke!
Werde noch ein paar Angebote für den PC einholen (bestelle alles zusammen), aber denke, da wird sich net mehr viel tun 
1. Angebot kam heute von Conrad: 1.400 € 
Im iNet kostet der keine 1.200 €  Naja

LG
Daxelinho
PS: Schönen Abend noch, gehe bald in Bett, morgen Schule


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Danke!
> Werde noch ein paar Angebote für den PC einholen (bestelle alles zusammen), aber denke, da wird sich net mehr viel tun
> 1. Angebot kam heute von Conrad: 1.400 €
> Im iNet kostet der keine 1.200 €  Naja
> ...


Me 2  Bau ihn am Besten selbst, denke, du hast ja nen Thread auf, die anderen hier können auch gut beraten, da wird schon was Gutes bei rumkommen 

N8 dann!


----------



## Daxelinho (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*

Auf jeden Fall selbst bauen, wir gucken nur, wo wir die Teile am günstigsten bekommen 
Aber gh.de schlägt halt so schnell keiner. Aber wir haben da noch so einen Bekannten mit Kontakten...

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*

So, leider immer noch nichts "richtiges". Aber mal was anderes: Was hälts/haltet du/ihr vom Samsung SyncMaster BX2431 oder dem Samsung SyncMaster BX2450? Ist der BX2450 viel besser? Mein Freund hat den, konnte den aber noch net so genau unter die Lupe nehmen, sein neuer PC hat die Oberhand gewonnen .

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## huntertech (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom LG Flatron M2762D? Oder eine Empfehlung.*

Habe zu den Monitoren leider keinen Vergleichstest... die PCGH könnte mal wieder nen aktuellen machen


----------



## Daxelinho (31. Mai 2011)

> die PCGH könnte mal wieder nen aktuellen machen



Sehe ich auch so...
Mal abwarten, was kommt, lese mich gerade durch zig Test und schaue mich durch (eine überschaubare Anzahl an) Videos. Was da bis jetzt so zusammen kommt wäre der geringe Energieverbrauch (ca. 27 W) und die gute Bildquali. Und natürlich das Design. (Alle Angaben sind ohne Gewähr und beziehen sich auf den BX2450, der es wohl auch werden wird )

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Like-a-Star (1. Juni 2011)

Ich präferiere auf jeden Fall zu einen IPS-Model . In diesem Segment würde sich der Dell U2311H anbieten oder der HP ZR24w .

Mfg


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Juli 2011)

OK, ich habe jetzt doch noch eine Frage: Bei der TV-Karte war ja ein 1-Jahres-Abo für so eine Website dabei. Das wird doch aber Net benötigt, um per Sat TV zu gucken, oder?
Da wir mom noch keinen Sat-Anschluss haben, könnte ich dieses Abo ja vorerst nutzten, um TV zu gucken, oder?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## huntertech (10. Juli 2011)

Du musst lesen, was draufsteht 

TVTV.de ist eine kostenlose website, wo du gucken kannst, welche Sendungen wann laufen. Das Abo, das dabeiliegt, erlaubt dir, über die Website dann dein Home Cinema zu programmieren, du kannst ohne Sat-Anschluss kein TV gucken


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Juli 2011)

Och, menno 
Schade.

LG
Daxelinho


----------

